# Measuring draw length



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

This might seem a bit simple but possibly someone could benefit from the idea. You can measure your "Draw Length" yourself by using a piece of string.

1 - Tie a short string around the top of your fork (fork tie)
2 - Loop a measuring string through this fork tie and fasten the end through a center hole in your pouch
3 - Put a ball in the pouch and draw as you would when shooting
4 - Mark the string at the fork and measure from the bottom of pouch to the mark at the fork

I'm still drawing to 32". What are you at?

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

smart idea


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i do it the easy way, hold the tip of a tape measure in the holding hand, pul the tape back to your anchor point, mark it............... walla. 1 step process


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

newconvert said:


> i do it the easy way, hold the tip of a tape measure in the holding hand, pul the tape back to your anchor point, mark it............... walla. 1 step process


The string method seems to give me a more accurate measurement. I lean the forks forward and that extra length is reflected when the string is attached to the forks. Also, it's not uncommon to have a slightly different draw length when pulling heavy bands (tape measure has no tension).

Whatever works and leaves you content is good enough. I might not shoot accurately but I can measure draw length accurately.









Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> i do it the easy way, hold the tip of a tape measure in the holding hand, pul the tape back to your anchor point, mark it............... walla. 1 step process


I do it this way, too but I really like Northerner's idea. I can see where the "holding the tape measure" style could easily be off by a couple of inches compared to what your bands are actually doing at full draw. A couple inches is several percent.
Good idea, man!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

31.5 here. Good post. Thanks.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good idea. i'll give it a try. Buy the way I like your ergo design, Made a couple in two sizes. They shoot well for me. THANKS for the design.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

GOOD IDEA!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Northerner said:


> i do it the easy way, hold the tip of a tape measure in the holding hand, pul the tape back to your anchor point, mark it............... walla. 1 step process


The string method seems to give me a more accurate measurement. I lean the forks forward and that extra length is reflected when the string is attached to the forks. Also, it's not uncommon to have a slightly different draw length when pulling heavy bands (tape measure has no tension).

Whatever works and leaves you content is good enough. I might not shoot accurately but I can measure draw length accurately.









Cheers,
Northerner
[/quote]no, no, i just meant that for me the tape measure is used so much that it is like another finger, i can see how this works, and work well for alot of people


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

With apologies for the noob question:

Why would one want or nee to know ones draw length?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Incomudro said:


> With apologies for the noob question:
> 
> Why would one want or nee to know ones draw length?


measuring bands for maximum power and or band life. too short they break, too long, you could be getting more power from
shortening them up.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good thinking!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Sean said:


> With apologies for the noob question:
> 
> Why would one want or nee to know ones draw length?


measuring bands for maximum power and or band life. too short they break, too long, you could be getting more power from
shortening them up.








[/quote]

I was thinking it must be something like this - thank you.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

newconvert said:


> i do it the easy way, hold the tip of a tape measure in the holding hand, pul the tape back to your anchor point, mark it............... walla. 1 step process


same way i do it!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i usually draw to half butterfly or to the ear and to the ear for me is a draw of about 81cm and for half butterfly it is around 108cm.


----------



## q869712529 (Mar 13, 2012)

Goog idea


----------

